# Wheel Center Cap



## lovin it (Jul 2, 2009)

I lost one of the Pontiac emblem center wheel caps coming to work this morning......does anyone know where I can buy one or two? By the way I'm new to the website.....I purchased a 2005 Torrid Red A4 with 15k on it with red/black interior.....lovin it just hate that the center cap fell of....


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome! Congrats on your purchase. I've only had mine about two months. Also lovin' it!. I answered your question in your other thread


----------

